# PROS AND CONS ZEAGLE 911 BCD



## BOHUNTER1

I have the opportunity to pick us a new zeagle 911 vest and interested in yalls opinion of the vest. It has the 60lb bladder. My buddy says its more for rescue and emergency like police and fire rescue. Im curious if that is a difference, pockets, weight, bladder, what yall buzz in....

Im looking to upgrade all the time.... well my short 2-3 months! LOL

My buddy uses a Zeagle Ranger... he said the 911 is overkill... Just asking around...

Im 220lbs, working on weight for bouyancy and have dropped a bunch, so learning more and getting to know my gear better.

Steve


----------



## Pierce07

65 pounds of lift is ALOT. My wing only has 25 pounds of lift and that's on a steel b/p and I always dive steel tanks and it's plenty. My doubles wing doesn't even have 65 pounds of lift. The 911 has 65 pounds.



For what type of diving you do i think it'll be over kill. And you'll be diving single tanks so the wing will actually wrap around the side of the tank and this can trap air, and trust me it's annoying.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Fantastic! Thats what Im looking for!

If he decides 50 bucks... Should I go for it.. and resale!!??!!??!!??


----------



## reefcreature

$55 bucks? why so cheap? i may be interested in it if you don't want it. i may be able to use it in my search and rescue diving.

Wendell


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I was saying what if he wanted just a few bucks... LOL I dunno its in Shreveport LA, Ill be headed over there soon.


----------



## Evensplit

Unless you have a specific need for it I don't think you'd be happy with the 911. 

CONS: It's bulky with too much sxtra "stuff" on it - pockets, straps, etc.. 65 lbs of lift is way too much - the extra fabric will be flapping around you and air will get trapped in it - anddespite the manufacturers claims, the "pseudo-tech" BC's don't make good platforms for doubles.The ripcord weight system is a real pain in the a** to work with. With a few exceptions, when comparing featuresand benefits with other BC's, Zeagle BC's areexpensive.

PROS: Zeagle BC's are high qualityand they doan excellent job of standing behind their products.

Jim


----------



## Telum Pisces

I am going to go with others that say it's too much. When diving and spearfishing, you will learn quick that minimal gear to get the job doneis better. Less junk to mess with and less to entangle you. I dive a Zeagle Escape BC. It is their "travel" size BC. It has 35lbs of lift and that's more than enough for me. When I was looking at BC's I was looking at ones like the Zeagle Ranger etc... I am glad that I went with a more simple design though. I don't need all of the pockets and D-rings to hang all kinds ofthings off of me.


----------



## reefcreature

oops,,, i am thinking of a different BC. i was thinking of the zeagle rapid diver BC. that is the one i would like to try out.


----------

